# What morph is my bearded dragon?



## kamimikanieve (May 12, 2015)

Hi, can anyone tell me what morph my bearded dragon is? I've had him for two years but still don't know. Please help!


----------



## sharpe05 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Beardie*

Think he's a citrus


----------

